# 4 inch Black Elong



## metehan (Mar 14, 2004)

*200*70*70 + 100*50*50 sump 
4 inch B. Elong*


----------



## HighPiranha (Sep 17, 2005)

Very nıce man


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Looks good.


----------



## real4skate (Dec 1, 2005)

Nice looking tank and elong


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

Nice elong, do you have any shots of the whole tank?


----------



## metehan (Mar 14, 2004)

upper part of furniture for tank and decoration has not been completed yet
I will add photo of my whole tank as soon as i can


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Great looking fish!









I'm getting an elong soon myself... can't wait.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

The Elong looks awesome









But what do you expect with a big tank like that for an Elongatus. You are spoiling him


----------



## metehan (Mar 14, 2004)




----------



## Oscar5001 (Sep 22, 2005)

Huge tank, great Elong


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

Thats cool man, that tank is just massive. Looks like your elong is happy!


----------



## Jack Herer (Sep 28, 2005)

imo its too big of a tank, id have something esle then one fish in there..but thays up to the care taker


----------



## Onion (Sep 20, 2005)

Haha, thats got to be one happy Elong :nod: Looks great!


----------



## metehan (Mar 14, 2004)

metehan said:


> *200*70*70 + 100*50*50 sump
> 4 inch B. Elong*


+ 36 watt UV









(Flash)


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

that fish is spoiled i hope he grows fast for u. and looks like he is quite aggressive


----------



## rattlesnake (Feb 11, 2005)

nice pics man that fish looks happy.


----------



## metehan (Mar 14, 2004)

it seriously grew fast, there is an 12.6 thousand liter current in the water. Elongatus did not like that much of current therefore I am planning to reduce the current (water flow). It is consumin 2-3 platies a day. I will be uploading videos as soon as possible.

Power heads(2200*2 + 1400*2 + 4000 + 1400)


----------



## Playboy (Dec 24, 2005)

Tank and elongatus.....


----------



## divinelawyer625 (Dec 12, 2005)

nice pic. great feeding pic also.


----------



## Dexter (Feb 27, 2005)




----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

nice elong.

are you going to add any plants (live or fake) to the tank?

IMHO some plants and a black bg would go along way to making the tank look really cool.


----------



## metehan (Mar 14, 2004)

i had some wild nattereri's in the tank and it had plenty of over-water(floating) plants,but for now i can just add some plastic plants to the tank in fact it looks more natural when there is no plant.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

thats a nice fish. and what a tank!! 307 gallons??


----------



## metehan (Mar 14, 2004)




----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

gorgeous red eyes on him. i should try adding another serra in the tank another elong if possible and try and experiment them shoaling.......... i think you would be safe giving it a shot in such a HUGE tank. add some plants for extra cover tho if ur gonna try. if it was my tank id try it.

what are the measurements of the tank?


----------



## HighPiranha (Sep 17, 2005)

Happy elongatus very nice


----------



## metehan (Mar 14, 2004)

I had thought put one more along in aquaryum. if i will find same height elong nearly january or februrary i would put it in aquaryum if i will be able to do it i will use less tree stump and add long wide plants absolutely i will try 2 elong

aquaryum 200*70*70+100*50*50sump+195cm reflector case of flouresans + 110kg lava + 36watt UV

old;


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

That is awesome, he has so much room to grow.

How often do you bother doing water changes?


----------



## metehan (Mar 14, 2004)

every friday if i have time i empty the sump water and put tank water in and i add fresh water into the tank.


----------



## BAKIR (Mar 8, 2004)

This is not a Black Mask Elong, this is normal Elong. just an Elong...

But nice fish....


----------



## G_execute (Jan 13, 2005)

I think so, this is not a black mask, cant u see the face of the fish , its almost white not black or anyother clour, pls be careful man.


----------



## jamesdelanoche (Dec 15, 2004)

be careful?


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

nice pics


----------



## metehan (Mar 14, 2004)

White ones doesn't have any flecks.










look the similar points between two pictures, because of my cameras low resolution the pictures are not clear


















look the first pictures and the new ones again.

the elong is having the main colour during adaption.


----------



## .:R (Dec 6, 2005)

Damn. 4" elong, 307 gal tank. That's 1 lucky-a$$ fish!!


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

G_execute said:


> I think so, this is not a black mask, cant u see the face of the fish , its almost white not black or anyother clour, pls be careful man.


Black mask Elongs don't always have a black mask. Some will develop a black 'mask' at a later age


----------



## G_execute (Jan 13, 2005)

Look at the pictures and show me the black mask on the face of your piranha,
no need to cheat yourself.


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Very nice Elong... With that room, it will grow fast









I think that's a "Black mask" Elong because, on the last pic, we can see that the black mask is about to appear : "Black mask" Elong doesn't have a black mask since their birth !!! It comes when they grow a little bit...

Here, you can see the "black mask" passing on the red eye of the fish


----------



## metehan (Mar 14, 2004)

G_execute said:


> Look at the pictures and show me the black mask on the face of your piranha,
> no need to cheat yourself.












This picture quality is low,so that the black mask don't appear clearly.And also,almost all elongatus have the same degree of agressiveness.

and also

i will separate the tank in three,for a while i will feed manuelli and rhom at the same time.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Thats a Sweet looking fish man!! Im really digging it's colors.

As for your tank, WOW!!!


----------



## BAKIR (Mar 8, 2004)

jan said:


> I think so, this is not a black mask, cant u see the face of the fish , its almost white not black or anyother clour, pls be careful man.


Black mask Elongs don't always have a black mask. Some will develop a black 'mask' at a later age








[/quote]

What size fish?

6" -/+ *???*

if this elong is big enough than 6 '', this elong is not a black mask.


----------



## G_execute (Jan 13, 2005)

tell us the real size of the fish, as Onur said, if this fish is more than 6" , this elong is not a black mask, i think.
But verfy nice elong.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

G_execute said:


> tell us the real size of the fish, as Onur said, if this fish is more than 6" , this elong is not a black mask, i think.
> But verfy nice elong.


Are al turks as pushy as yourself? If its a 6" fish, why would he lie and say its SMALLER?








The pictures arnt that great, so no one but the owner can really say black mask or not...


----------



## G_execute (Jan 13, 2005)

This is none of your business exodus ok,


----------



## metehan (Mar 14, 2004)

the fish is 4.4-4.6 inch and has a mask, i will have better pics soon


----------



## wycked (Apr 20, 2005)

G_execute said:


> This is none of your business exodus ok,


I think everyone can write anything they want but, what i dont understand is why are you regretting and being pushy just like u r the owner.
i saw the fish and it has a black mask and very nice elong...


----------



## jamesdelanoche (Dec 15, 2004)

i just think its funny he told him to be careful, like he was going to beat him up for not calling his elong by the correct color varient


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

G_execute said:


> This is none of your business exodus ok,



















Nice *black mask* elong man. Im sure he loves that huge tank!


----------



## homebrewed (Feb 25, 2003)

nice black mask elongatus.
luckiest fish in the world to have a tank like that


----------



## pharmandora (Jan 3, 2006)

is it very important that the elong have a mask or not? All of us know that this serra. is one of the most aggresive piranhas in the world. Somebody looks the pictures carefully and speaks again and again! What is your problem. if it is not a black mask, take a black mask and show it us! Speaking and puttin fotos on forum is easy but the diffuculty is having a elong. in this greatest tank!

Any other problem?

You are lucky man Metehan, because of your elong. So, your elong. is very luckiest because of you and your tank!


----------



## metehan (Mar 14, 2004)

The body and the pectoral fins of fish are getting pinkish. Soon it will be red. I’m adding plants to tank and preserving for new higback rhom and manuelliy. I’ll save one of them with elongatus and divide the tank to two parts. Soon i’ll add new pictures


----------



## metehan (Mar 14, 2004)

Videos:

http://rapidshare.de/files/11793424/melongg1.AVI.html

http://rapidshare.de/files/11793759/melongg2.AVI.html


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

when i worked with pedro at the shop he confimed that the black mask comes and goes but when u have a varient that has previously had a black mask it will often appear when the piranha has claimed its territory in the tank. so i guess that help explain why a lot of black masked elongs take a while to regain that characteristic


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

I am not understanding this topic at all. Is he getting upset about people calling it a black mask. Isnt a black mask a little more rare than a normal one?


----------



## metehan (Mar 14, 2004)

Elongatus & Maculatus

Video1:
http://rapidshare.de/files/12413110/elongmac.AVI.html

Video2:
http://rapidshare.de/files/12413381/elongmac2.AVI.html


----------



## Kohan Bros. (Aug 24, 2004)

wow ur setups are bad ass








gl with ur Ps


----------



## metehan (Mar 14, 2004)




----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

Nice tank and elong, mean looking red eye


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

nooo! try n shoal the elong wid like 2 more!


----------



## metehan (Mar 14, 2004)

if i will buy 10-12 piraya about september then i ll put them into this tank...otherwise it seems that the elong will stay in this tank forever


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

Wow thats a lot of room for an elongtus..Lucky guy. Nice tanks though, and I especially like the action sequence shots!


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

F-U-C-K how on earth did u get such a tank and for one elong i would put the reds in the 307 and the elong in the 200 gallon and is it US gallons or what


----------



## metehan (Mar 14, 2004)

froogle said:


> is it US gallons or what


1230 lt.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Very nice. He is happier than a kid on free ice cream day.


----------



## metehan (Mar 14, 2004)




----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

the pic wouldnt load up but way way 2 big a tank for 1 fish it will just look stupid and boring with 1 fish in there come on.

boring get a smaller tank for the elong and get anice shoall in there or its just a waste!!


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

wayyyyyyy tru


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2006)

studmuffin992 said:


> wayyyyyyy tru


Its all about taste. I personally am sick of the common Pygo shoals...this tank appeals to me far more than "10 killaz redzzz!" would.


----------



## metehan (Mar 14, 2004)

studmuffin992 said:


> the pic wouldnt load up but way way 2 big a tank for 1 fish it will just look stupid and boring with 1 fish in there come on.
> 
> boring get a smaller tank for the elong and get anice shoall in there or its just a waste!!


if the tank is big, fish grows better and you can observe the nature of it more realistic,when elong reaches 25 cm or so it is going to be the leader of the tank


----------



## metehan (Mar 14, 2004)

Video;

http://rapidshare.de/files/17177628/DSCI0004.AVI.html


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

well of course it'll be the leader of the tank...it should be the only fella in there...


----------

